# How NOT to kick!



## jung1999 (Jan 16, 2002)

http://www.selfdefenseforums.com/showthread.php?postid=1636#post1636

Ouch!


----------



## Jim M (Jan 17, 2002)

AWWWW MAN!!!  I hate when that happens!

Jim


----------



## Kirk (Jan 17, 2002)

This is all heresay, but I heard that the man who breaks his
leg here ( no idea what his name is ) was out for 2  years from
professional fighting as a result of that leg break, and has 
recently announced his return to the ring.  Anyone have any
more details?


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 18, 2002)

Anybody ever break the shin of their little sister's barbies?? kind of looks like that........
:erg: :erg: :erg: :erg:


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

All I can say is OUCH


----------



## DJDragon (Apr 17, 2002)

Seen that vid before. Its gross, funny, frightening all at the same time.


----------



## tonbo (May 16, 2002)

Now that would be some serious pain.

Makes me glad that I have only suffered sprains and bruises so far.....

...and the occasional stitches.... 

Peace--


----------



## Danny (May 16, 2002)

Wow, that's gotta rune your whole day.  My stomach truned when he tried to stand on his leg and it folded in half. :barf:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

That Kicks me for sure!


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 6, 2003)

The link doesn't work with me but I think I've seen it. Is it the one with the two kickboxers/Muay Thai fighters and one breaks his legs and falls back on it?
My teacher has that on his computer.


----------

